# Dangkung.com - agli toucan



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

New toy, thanks e~shot for provide inform about this slingshot .

It shot just like dangkung install with standard 4 strands 1745 tube . It has smaller platform than Couger and will fit average size hands.










I like this finger rest design, it provide more support and comfort to your hand , for people who think Couger is too large and heavy, you can try on this one .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I attached flats to Toucan, still not tried with tubes


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

e~shot said:


> I attached flats to Toucan, still not tried with tubes


I have TB Gold band I could try this set up


----------

